# First Buck



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I killed my first buck today with my blackpowder it was a small button but hey its still a buck


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats on your first buck!!! I think my first deer was a button buck way back when I was 15.

Darin


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Let the bucks go and take does. Taste and are more tender anyway.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

ive already killed 3 does so this year my goal was to get a buck


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Good on you for helping to keep the population in check, and Congrats on your first buck. . . Still looking for my first this season.


----------

